# Any stores selling cases?



## DroidHAM (Nov 9, 2011)

... anyone know?


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Gamestop has an ugly reptile blue one??? I passed on it though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## czechm8 (May 16, 2012)

I'm waiting too for an Asus or Google case.
Why can't they ever have these available when the device launches?

Tap'd out on my Gnex


----------



## raider5oh (Sep 22, 2011)

bump i would like to know too


----------

